# How Big of Curves do I Need???



## quakers1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello everyone.

Recently, I have decided to make N Scale my main scale. No, I am not new to the 1:160 proportion, I've built a small layout in it before. Since my small space wouldn't hosue a layout that would be good for running large equipment in HO, N Scale it is!!!

Right now, I have came across a small dilemma. I am having trouble finding a common minimum curve radius that is used on layouts where long trains, 6-axle locomotives, and long equipment (89' TOFC Cars, 89' Auto Carriers, etc). I am not going for looks, I am going for a radius that will provide smooth operation for trains that will be full of long cars. I've heard that the 18"-20" range is good from several people, so I have reasoned that going with 19" might work fine. Would this radius work for the equipment that I wish to operate?

Thank you for any help! And thank you even more for reading my post! I greatly appreciate everything.

Cheers,

-Ace


----------



## kmcsjr (Dec 10, 2010)

You can most likely run on 11" radius, maybe 9.75. Id buy some cheap atlas loops and test it out. Most of my longer locos run on these radii.

This link usually has min radii for the different locos. I only have 1 89' auto transport, but I think it will run on 11"
http://www.visi.com/~spookshow/trainstuff.html


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

*minimum radius*



quakers1 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Recently, I have decided to make N Scale my main scale. No, I am not new to the 1:160 proportion, I've built a small layout in it before. Since my small space wouldn't hosue a layout that would be good for running large equipment in HO, N Scale it is!!!
> 
> ...





kmcsjr said:


> You can most likely run on 11" radius, maybe 9.75. Id buy some cheap atlas loops and test it out. Most of my longer locos run on these radii.
> 
> This link usually has min radii for the different locos. I only have 1 89' auto transport, but I think it will run on 11"
> http://www.visi.com/~spookshow/trainstuff.html


Hi Quakers,

I built 4 or 5 different N scale layouts since 1970 and I think that your choice of a 19" or 20" radius is just about right. if you run long trains the tighter radius around sharper curves may tend to give you more derailments, especially if it is a full 180 degree turn.:thumbsdown: Individual cars may navigate the sharper curves but when you have a lot of them coupled together there is more of a chance for derailments.There is one other problem with sharp curves!!! If in the future you want some brass steam loco's there are some that may short out by the engine cab touching the tender. I had a brass 2-8-2 that did exactly that on sharp curves.:thumbsdown:

To kmcsjr,

I wish you good luck running on 11" radius curves

Cheers, Dave


----------

